# My CP's plus a few orchids



## Mikefallen13 (May 26, 2017)

Hi guys!

Just thought I'd share some pics of my collection! I got rid of most of my slippers last year, I do still have a few here and there but I've mostly focused on tropical pitcher plants (Nepenthes) and cool growing pleurothallid orchids. This grow tent is set up to achieve night temperatures of around 55 degrees at night with days around 74 maximum while maintaining 80%+ humidity. I've been rather pleased with the results so far, it took a while to dial everything in but now I've been seeing some really good growth from my plants!

Most of my Nepenthes are fairly recent acquisitions, most within the last year, so many of them have some growing to do before you can really get an idea of their full potential.

The Nepenthes shelf, I didn't get an overview of the orchid shelf because it is quite the disaster zone at the moment lol


Tent Overview 5/26/17 by Mike Fallen, on Flickr



Top Shelf 2 5/26/17 by Mike Fallen, on Flickr



Top Shelf 4 5/26/17 by Mike Fallen, on Flickr



Lower Shelf 5/26/17 by Mike Fallen, on Flickr

One of the reasons I love nepenthes is no two species look alike, even within a single species the plants can vary in appearance greatly depending on the maturity of the plant.


N. vogelii TC BE 5/26/17 by Mike Fallen, on Flickr



N. petiolata TC BE 5/26/17 by Mike Fallen, on Flickr



N. chaniana TC BE 5/26/17 by Mike Fallen, on Flickr



N. jamban TC BE 5/26/17 by Mike Fallen, on Flickr

The oldest plant I currently own. I purchased this one as a small seedling in 2012, I almost killed it two years ago, and it's now finally beginning to look good again after growing back from a stump.


N. robcantleyi SG BE 5/26/17 by Mike Fallen, on Flickr



N. robcantleyi SG BE 5/23/17 by Mike Fallen, on Flickr

A few orchids that look nice at the moment



M. veitchiana 5/26/17 by Mike Fallen, on Flickr



M. welischii 'Rip Hoff' AM/AOS 5/26/17 by Mike Fallen, on Flickr

My most recent plant addiction, Dendrobium cuthbertsonii. This is Ecuagenera's "orange" clone, more of a multicolor rather than a clear orange.


D. cuthbertsonii orange 5/26/17 by Mike Fallen, on Flickr

This particular bloom has been open for 3 months and still looks perfect. It is also literally the same size as the plant.


D. cuthbertsonii 'White Tips' AM/AOS x self by Mike Fallen, on Flickr

This is my "King" sundew, it can get massive 2'+ across! Mine is still fairly small, maybe 10" at this point but it's still easily able to subdue larger insects. 


D. regia 5/26/17 by Mike Fallen, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 26, 2017)

Interesting plants. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## coronacars (May 26, 2017)

Some of those are really cool!


----------



## abax (May 26, 2017)

Wonderful collection. I've thought of starting a collection
similar to the one I had in a terrarium many years ago.
Where do you find the best plants?


----------



## Ozpaph (May 27, 2017)

some interesting things there.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (May 27, 2017)

Very cool. I love the Nepenthes jamban. This is the first time I've seen it, and it's so different from the typical pitchers of this genus.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 27, 2017)

N. vogelii has wild colors! and jamban look like little toilet bowls hanging in the air. lol

That second D. cuthbertsonii has great color!


----------



## Lanmark (May 27, 2017)

That's a really great setup you have going there. I've been utterly fascinated by the Sundews (Drosera) since way back in the 70s. Someday before I leave this planet I would like to successfully cultivate one.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 27, 2017)

Awesome! It is hard to believe a Dendrobium with a flower lasting 3 months.


----------



## goods (May 27, 2017)

Mike, can you tell us (and possibly show us) more about the "guts"of this set up? I'm particularly interested in your cooling and humidity control methods. Those Neps look great!

Thanks!


----------



## Mikefallen13 (May 27, 2017)

Thanks everyone! I'll need to go get some pictures of the cooling system, I actually based it off of a guide I found online from another Nepenthes grower but I had to scale up multiple components to accommodate the size of my chamber (the original design was used for more of a terrarium sized setup). I'll see if I can track down the link again.

Many of my nepenthes are either from eBay or Andreas Wistuba of the Nepenthes Nursery, he operates out of Germany but has a trans-shipper that takes care of the paperwork. He has many rare (and expensive) varieties but they are often small and take a while to get settled in. As for domestic sellers, Redleaf Exotics is my new favorite, Dom will go above and beyond to make sure your happy with what you're getting. A few other trustworthy sellers are Native Exotics, Sarracenia Northwest, California Carnivores and, one that most of you are already familiar with, Orchid Web. I highly recommend trying Nepenthes if you haven't yet, they're truly fascinating plants.

I'll need to get some pics of my temperate plants as well, they're finally looking presentable after getting pummeled by a freak hail storm.

If anyone has any other questions, feel free to ask!


----------



## My Green Pets (May 27, 2017)

Once those plants are larger, you will be able to sell divisions for some good prices I bet. The really colorful and unusual nepenthes are so hard to find. Congratulations because yours look awesome.


----------



## Gilda (May 29, 2017)

That is awesome ! Thanks for sharing !


----------



## SlipperKing (May 29, 2017)

Wow, nice pitchers


----------



## Heather (May 29, 2017)

Nice! I froze my poor nepenthes this past winter.


----------



## Mikefallen13 (May 30, 2017)

Hey guys!
for those interested, I was able to find the link to the instructions I used to build my cooling system. I'm out of town at the moment so I'm unable to get pictures of my personal setup but I will as soon as I get back.

http://edencps.com/diy-air-conditioner/

In the meantime, here are some pictures of my cold hardy pitcher plants that are looking good at the moment. It's still fairly early for them so they should color up more over the next few weeks.



Sarracenia (5/23/17) by Mike Fallen, on Flickr



S. leucophylla Garcon Point A 5/15/17 by Mike Fallen, on Flickr



S. flava var. ornata LW5 5/26/17 by Mike Fallen, on Flickr



S. leucophylla Splinter Hill 5/26/17 by Mike Fallen, on Flickr



S. flava var. flava 5/26/17 by Mike Fallen, on Flickr



S. flava var. cuprea 5/26/17 by Mike Fallen, on Flickr


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 30, 2017)

Mikefallen13 said:


> Hey guys!
> for those interested, I was able to find the link to the instructions I used to build my cooling system. I'm out of town at the moment so I'm unable to get pictures of my personal setup but I will as soon as I get back.
> 
> http://edencps.com/diy-air-conditioner/
> ...



Looks good. Mine don't like the new house; I just get morning light, not the full sun I had at the old house.


----------



## SFLguy (May 30, 2017)

You've got some great looking plants there, love the truncata, Rob, and vogelli! 



Lanmark said:


> That's a really great setup you have going there. I've been utterly fascinated by the Sundews (Drosera) since way back in the 70s. Someday before I leave this planet I would like to successfully cultivate one.


Where do you live /what conditions would you grow it in? 
I might have some seeds that I could send via a SASE depending on your location if you'd like  


Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (May 30, 2017)

Those are very impressive!


----------



## Lanmark (May 30, 2017)

Those are wonderful, Mike!



SFLguy said:


> Where do you live /what conditions would you grow it in?
> I might have some seeds that I could send via a SASE depending on your location if you'd like



That's very generous of you. 

I live in Michigan with rather inhospitable growing conditions as far as Sundews are concerned. Several years ago I had extensive outdoor gardens and wonderfully expansive indoor spaces for growing exotics, but I've since relocated to much smaller living quarters. I only have space to provide proper conditions for my collection of bean leaf Neos. We've been talking about home ownership once again, and I hope it will come to fruition. I will have to wait on growing my collection until that time.


----------



## abax (May 31, 2017)

I love the variety of colors and shapes that are just stunning. Please, when you have the time, keep us posted
on the progress of the plants.


----------



## SFLguy (May 31, 2017)

Lanmark said:


> Those are wonderful, Mike!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair, when you get some room set up and you're able to accommodate some sundews, let me know 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## eOrchids (May 31, 2017)

Exceptional CP collection, SFLGuy & Mike!

Now it makes me want to post my CP...


----------



## SFLguy (Jun 2, 2017)

eOrchids said:


> Exceptional CP collection, SFLGuy & Mike!
> 
> Now it makes me want to post my CP...


We should make a CP megathread on here so that everyone can post their CPs including questions and the etc. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 2, 2017)

SFLguy said:


> Fair, when you get some room set up and you're able to accommodate some sundews, let me know
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk



Thanks! I will. 




SFLguy said:


> We should make a CP megathread on here so that everyone can post their CPs including questions and the etc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk



I like it! :clap:


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 2, 2017)

SFLguy said:


> We should make a CP megathread on here so that everyone can post their CPs including questions and the etc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk



+1 :clap:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 2, 2017)

Nice looking Sarracenias too, especially the flava. Mine don't get enough sun, so they get spindly and knocked over easily in the rain.


----------



## Mikefallen13 (Jun 2, 2017)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Nice looking Sarracenias too, especially the flava. Mine don't get enough sun, so they get spindly and knocked over easily in the rain.



Yeah, they really need full sun for most of the day to properly color up and do well. I had these plants in an in-ground bog for the last two years and they would become "floppy" since they didn't get nearly as much sun as they get now. Much happier with how they look this spring!


----------



## My Green Pets (Jun 3, 2017)

That flava ornata with the purple patch on the throat is my all time favorite pitcher plant. especially when they get huge!


----------



## Don I (Jun 4, 2017)

Very neat, thanks.
Don


----------



## Mikefallen13 (Jun 7, 2017)

Some random pictures from the past few days, being sick stinks but it did afford me some extra time to work with the plants.

My new N. truncata, this particular plant is actually going to be grown like an ordinary houseplant in a south facing window


The Beast (N. truncata) by Mike Fallen, on Flickr



N. dubia NG SG by Mike Fallen, on Flickr



N. tenuis TC AW 6/7/17 by Mike Fallen, on Flickr



N. spathulata SBT SG 6/7/17 by Mike Fallen, on Flickr



N. platychila JH SG 6/7/17 by Mike Fallen, on Flickr



N. aristolochiodes JH SG 6/7/17 by Mike Fallen, on Flickr



N. aristolochiodes JH SG 6/7/17 by Mike Fallen, on Flickr



N. palawanenesis NE SG 6/7/17 by Mike Fallen, on Flickr



N. hamata (Clone 1) AW TC 6/7/17 by Mike Fallen, on Flickr



N. pulchra AW TC by Mike Fallen, on Flickr



N. petiolata BE TC 6/7/17 by Mike Fallen, on Flickr



N. leonardoi BCP TC 6/7/17 by Mike Fallen, on Flickr

Some new Dendrobium cuthbertsonii from Golden Gate Orchids that are in bloom, a few more have buds that should be opening shortly


D. cuthbertsonii Red 6/7/17 by Mike Fallen, on Flickr



D. cuthbertsonii R-OB ('Carousel' x 'Carnival') 6/7/17 by Mike Fallen, on Flickr


----------



## SFLguy (Jun 7, 2017)

My truncata loves my windowsill just fine haha

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 7, 2017)

Cool!


----------



## Mikefallen13 (Jul 30, 2017)

It's been quite a while! Time for an update!



N. robcantleyi SG BE by Mike Fallen, on Flickr



N. robcantleyi SG BE by Mike Fallen, on Flickr



N. petiolata TC BE by Mike Fallen, on Flickr



N. peltata BE TC by Mike Fallen, on Flickr



N. veitchii (Maliau Basin) SG NE by Mike Fallen, on Flickr



N. spathulata SG SBT by Mike Fallen, on Flickr



N. dubia (Malea) TC AW by Mike Fallen, on Flickr



N. pulchra TC AW by Mike Fallen, on Flickr



H. parva TC AW by Mike Fallen, on Flickr



D. cuthbertsonii by Mike Fallen, on Flickr



D. cuthbertsonii (Red) by Mike Fallen, on Flickr


----------



## tnyr5 (Jul 30, 2017)

Ugh...always wanted hamata.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 30, 2017)

evil looking things (not the dendrobes)


----------



## Don I (Aug 3, 2017)

Very interesting.
Don


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 17, 2018)

Bump

Wild!
We should start a cp megathread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom-DE (May 8, 2018)

Very nice, Mike!


----------



## Mikefallen13 (May 13, 2018)

I completely forgot about this thread! Around Christmas I upgraded to a custom growchamber, the growtent worked but was simply too small and also had only one small viewing window, which made it basically impossible to enjoy the plants without entering the tent. The new chamber is 8' x 4' x 6' with two shelves. Its been working wonderfully and makes for quite the display!


Growspace 5/13/18 by Mike Fallen, on Flickr

and some random pitcher pics!


N. veitchii x trusmadienesis EP SG by Mike Fallen, on Flickr


N. Robmata (robcantleyi x hamata) BE SG by Mike Fallen, on Flickr


N. hurrelliana SG by Mike Fallen, on Flickr


N. (lowii x veitchii) 'Red' x burbidgeae EP SG by Mike Fallen, on Flickr


N. veitchii 'H/L' x burbidgeae EP SG by Mike Fallen, on Flickr


N. platychila EP RC by Mike Fallen, on Flickr


N. veitchii (m) #1 EP SG by Mike Fallen, on Flickr


N. robcantleyi BE SG by Mike Fallen, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## TrueNorth (May 13, 2018)

That's great! Still lots of room in there. Did you build it yourself?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 13, 2018)

Fantastic set up - quite an investment you've got there in time, money, effort, and of course, passion. I'm digging that first veitchii especially - Wow, is what comes to mind. :clap:


----------



## kiwi (May 13, 2018)

Awesome plants. Do you know a place where I can purchase Nepenthes seed to import into New Zealand?
Thanks


----------



## Ozpaph (May 14, 2018)

scarily beautiful


----------



## naoki (May 16, 2018)

kiwi said:


> Awesome plants. Do you know a place where I can purchase Nepenthes seed to import into New Zealand?
> Thanks



Nepenthes seeds can be sketchy. It seems that Wistuba can ship Nepenthes to anywhere? https://www.wistuba.com/


----------



## Paphman910 (May 21, 2018)

Beautiful setup and Nepenthes!


----------

